# Santa Cruz de la Sierra



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

*La capital del Oriente Boliviano*


















































































*Aeropuerto Viru - Viru*










*Boom de Los condominios*



















El proximo edificio mas alto de Bolivia (124 mts) SONESTA TOWER


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mostro!!!! Ciudad pilar de America del Sur!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

vaya.. linda ciudad .....


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

No sabia que en Bolivia habia Banco de Credito BCP. Chequeen la tercera foto.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Se ve lindo Santa Cruz.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> No sabia que en Bolivia habia Banco de Credito BCP. Chequeen la tercera foto.


Pues Si, si no me equivoco los Pizarro tienen su centro de operaciones en Santa Cruz...... ahhhh pero ojo a pesar de que lleva las siglas de BCP (Banco de Credito del Peru) solo lo marketean como BANCO DE CREDITO


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Interesante nota Alfredo... Y se ve que Bolivia esta de alguna manera mas descentralizado. Bonitas fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bella ciudad, a mi criterio la mas moderna del pais en terminos de arquitectura y urbanismo. En esa toma aerea noto una trama ortogonal rodeada por una via o avenida curveada. Dicha trama seria su centro historico??? Esa configuracion se parece a la Av. España que rodea al centro historico de Trujillo, Peru...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CessTenn said:


> No sabia que en Bolivia habia Banco de Credito BCP. Chequeen la tercera foto.


El BCP es uno de los bancos más importantes de Bolivia, si no me equivoco.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Bueno yo conozco Sta.Cruz y no tuve muy buenas experiencias... pero en fin, la ciudad funciona en 3 anillos viales concentricos dividiendo la ciudad. Hasta donde se es un sistema urbanio que no funciona bien. Y si, el BCP es uno de los bancos mas importantes de Bolivia.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La veo parecida a una ciudad paraguaya, me gusta el diseño del edificio que van a construir


----------



## Simpl3_ccs (Jul 20, 2005)

Hermosa ciudad, se parece mucho a Maracay, Estado Aragua en Venezuela.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

woow el nuevo edificio que se construye en sta cruz va a quedar magnifico. que bella ciudad, ojala nos traigas mas fotos del casco antiguo, alfredovazquesm.


----------

